# Book search



## krieghund (Oct 26, 2011)

Would anyone happen to know which book about American Fighter Planes this comes from

Thanks


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe it is from 

American Fighter: The Definitive Guide to American Fighter Aircraft from 1917 to the Present
by Enzo Angelucci, Peter M. Bowers


----------

